# 22mm bracelet with straight edges



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

Hello.

Before I grab a Super Engineer from Amazon, I just thought I'd see if anyone on here has something similar. Lumpy, Strapcode, Yobokies etc etc. 22mm with straight ends, it's going on an Armida A1 42mm.

Cheers.


----------



## Toddy101 (Feb 23, 2015)

Posted a very similar thread a few hours ago, couldn't wait so just ordered one :biggrin:


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

Hahaha! Me too as it happens.


----------



## Toddy101 (Feb 23, 2015)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------

